# Where Are Accessible Parking Detailed Requirements?



## fj80 (Feb 14, 2019)

2015 IBC

Section 1106.1 states "Where parking is provided, accessible parking spaces shall be provided in compliance with Table 1106.1..." Table 1106.1 gives quantities of accessible parking spaces, but no details. What are the required dimensions of accessible parking spaces? Are there other special requirements for accessible parking spaces? If so, where are these described?


----------



## fj80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Or does the code not require certain dimensions for accessible parking?


----------



## RLGA (Feb 14, 2019)

Chapter 11 provides only scoping requirements. For the technical requirements, you have to go to ANSI A117.1 as referenced by Section 1101.2.


----------



## fj80 (Feb 14, 2019)

Excellent, thank you. Missed that Section 1101.2.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 14, 2019)

You should also go to DOJ Access Board website for ADA Standards for Accessible Design and should bookmark it..


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 15, 2019)

Just to stir the pot with a hypothetical question. Section 1106.4. requires "where more than *one parking facility *is provided on a _site_, the number of parking spaces required to be _accessible_ shall be calculated separately for each parking facility". I've always applied this to mean covered and/or surface parking to be different "facilities" as kind of a baseline. I then ask the question, would parking spaces with electric charging stations be considered a "separate facility" therefore  requiring the first charging station space to be accessible (and van accessible). Just a brain teaser for first thing in the morning


----------



## fj80 (Feb 15, 2019)

khsmith55 said:


> Just to stir the pot with a hypothetical question. Section 1106.4. requires "where more than *one parking facility *is provided on a _site_, the number of parking spaces required to be _accessible_ shall be calculated separately for each parking facility". I've always applied this to mean covered and/or surface parking to be different "facilities" as kind of a baseline. I then ask the question, would parking spaces with electric charging stations be considered a "separate facility" therefore  requiring the first charging station space to be accessible (and van accessible). Just a brain teaser for first thing in the morning


Great question. I think your interpretation could be correct as the definition of "Facility" in Chapter 2 is fairly broad: "All or any portion of buildings, structures, site improvements, elements and pedestrian or vehicular routes locate on a site."

It also seems in the spirit of the code to provide people with disabilities the option to park in each type of parking, say if they're driving an electric vehicle and need to charge it, or they want to park in covered parking when it's raining, etc.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 15, 2019)

What does it mean and how it is applied is the big question. Simple solution is put a charging station at an existing  HC parking space.

2018 IBC
406.2.7 Electric vehicle charging stations.
Where provided, electric vehicle charging stations shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 70. Electric vehicle charging system equipment shall be listed and labeled in accordance with UL 2202. Electric vehicle supply equipment shall be listed and labeled in accordance with UL 2594. Accessibility to electric vehicle charging stations shall be provided in accordance with Chapter 11.

1109.14 Fuel-dispensing systems.
Fuel-dispensing systems shall be accessible.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 15, 2019)

https://afdc.energy.gov/files/u/publication/WPCC_complyingwithADArequirements_1114.pdf

https://watrydesign.com/insights/the-parking-professional-accessibility-and-ev-charging-stations


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 15, 2019)

There is not presently a requirement to provide charging stations in all cities, if provided then access must be available.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 15, 2019)

fj80 said:


> Great question. I think your interpretation could be correct as the definition of "Facility" in Chapter 2 is fairly broad: "All or any portion of buildings, structures, site improvements, elements and pedestrian or vehicular routes locate on a site."
> 
> It also seems in the spirit of the code to provide people with disabilities the option to park in each type of parking, say if they're driving an electric vehicle and need to charge it, or they want to park in covered parking when it's raining, etc.


Electric vehicle charging stations are Not a Facility
They are an element.
And should be accessible, one min, percentage Numbers should be consistent with the number of spaces. one per twenty five, two up to fifty,,,


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 15, 2019)

May check local AHJ, as some have stricter requirements for space requirements, sizes, signage Etc.


----------



## classicT (Feb 15, 2019)

Washington State has an amendment to the IBC requiring EV. Accessible use is req'd as follows:

*427.5 Electric vehicle charging infrastructure for accessible parking spaces* When electric vehicle charging infrastructure is required, one accessible parking space shall be served by electric vehicle charging infrastructure. The electric vehicle charging infrastructure may also serve adjacent parking spaces not designated as accessible parking


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 18, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> https://afdc.energy.gov/files/u/publication/WPCC_complyingwithADArequirements_1114.pdf
> 
> https://watrydesign.com/insights/the-parking-professional-accessibility-and-ev-charging-stations



Interesting that ADA is only concerned with employee parking charging spaces.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Feb 18, 2019)

khsmith55 said:


> Just to stir the pot with a hypothetical question. Section 1106.4. requires "where more than *one parking facility *is provided on a _site_, the number of parking spaces required to be _accessible_ shall be calculated separately for each parking facility".




I have always understood this to mean if you have multiple parking areas on a site, each parking area shall have handicap parking and the quantity of required handicap spaces shall be calculated individually for each parking area. As an example I am currently working on a large office / warehouse facility with large parking areas on the east and west side of the building. Both of these parking lots required handicap parking and each lot requires an individual calculation to determine the number of required HC spaces. The individual calculations for each parking area actually works out to require more total HC parking spaces on the site than if I performed one calculation based on all the spaces on the site.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

Yup, if each parking lot is independent  from the other (no interconnecting drive aisles).


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 19, 2019)

This can really drive the count up on a campus which has several small parking areas tucked between buildings in addition to the main lots.

ADA allows you to provide fewer (or no) spaces in one lot if you balance it out by providing more spaces in another lot.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 19, 2019)

"It depends" on how far apart they are and whether they are open to all.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 19, 2019)

And if there is a primary building entrance at each parking facility


----------



## georgia plans exam (Feb 20, 2019)

JP - I see nothing in the ADASAD regarding a "primary" entrance, just an "accessible entrance". Am I missing something?
GPE


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 20, 2019)

On community college campuses we put the accessible spaces closest to the accessible path to the buildings, and don't put any accessible spaces in remote lots with no buildings, recreational facilities, etc. near them, especially if you have to cross a road to get from the remote lot to a building.


----------



## Yikes (Feb 20, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Electric vehicle charging stations are Not a Facility
> They are an element.
> And should be accessible, one min, percentage Numbers should be consistent with the number of spaces. one per twenty five, two up to fifty,,,


I agree, and Mark makes an important distinction.
A parking space might have a charging facility (element) associated with it.  But a charging facility is not necessarily = parking stall, any more that a gas station pump area = parking stall.  the fact that it takes several hours to "fuel" a car is irrelevant to whether or not it is a parking stall.

I visited an LA County parking lot yesterday where there was charging station with a posted time limit of 4 hours.  No parking stalls elsewhere on the site had this limitation.

ADA has not been revised to cover electric vehicle charging stations, but California has adopted its own standards in 11B-228.3 (scoping) and 11B-812 (design requirements).


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 20, 2019)

As "usual", it depends. Campuses surrounded by parking are often a challenge, depending on where the entrances to buildings are located; especially when all lots are not interconnected.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 28, 2019)

Paul Sweet said:


> On community college campuses we put the accessible spaces closest to the accessible path to the buildings, and don't put any accessible spaces in remote lots with no buildings, recreational facilities, etc. near them, especially if you have to cross a road to get from the remote lot to a building.



But recreational facilities need to be accessible too per IBC, why wouldn't you have accessible parking near the accessible route to them?


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 28, 2019)

You would, it is a facility too.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 1, 2019)

Please read my entire comment.  Accessible spaces are provided in remote parking lots if there are recreational facilities nearby.


----------

